# Egg Sharing at Lister



## johannax (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi,

I am looking at sharing my eggs through the Lister Clinic. Has any one had any good or bad experiences through the Lister they can share with me. I have had some problems with the clinic I am currently using mainly because my consultant only works 2 days a week and always seems to be on holiday. I can not never get any quick answers and have to wait ages for follow up appointments. All you want is someone to put your mind at rest. You would think that the amount of money it costs you would get a good service! Want to make sure Lister is not the same before I use them. 

Many Thanks

Johannax


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi

Have to say for me the Lister were absolutely fantastic. I know a lot of girls from the egg share lister thread have gone on to get bfp and found the tx good too. the only fault I could pick with them was when they say they will get back to you it feels like you have been waiting forever, but the staff and the tx is exemplary.

hope you get some more answers, I am sure you will as there are quite a few lister girls out there who have been successful with the egg share at lister.

mitch
xx


----------



## johannax (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Mitch,

Thank very much for your reply. That is good to hear. I was told by my clinic I have high TNF levels but they did not explain what is was. Thankgod for this website as I would probably never of known. Do you know if the Lister are good at answering questions through e-mail as sometimes when you are at work it is hard to talk on the phone?

Johannax


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

hi Johanna

although they have an email adress, they may take a day or so to get back to you. It depends how busy they are, I know around 3pm it is more quiet and they tend to do catch ups then.

they really are a good hospital though hun as there is around 11 of us girls that have recently got a BFP. I only know of 3 that it sadly has not worked for but heres hoping they get some good news soon.

look on the egg share lister thread there is a couple of new girls on there now, you will see if you read back how many bfps there has been, on speaking to the other girls they all seem to be very pleased with the lister too.

good luck

mitch
x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

lister is a good clinic and i do recomend them highly.i live near portsmouth and the journey all the way to london for tx is worth it.ive egg shared there twice this yr and both cycles worked out well,in the sense of both cycles getting a good amount of eggs to share.first cyle resulted in a bfn but second resulted in a bfp.sadly i mc at 6wks6days but we are looking into having another go next yr.they have very friendly staff and help you in whatever you need help in.the only down side is they can get very busy and sometimes dont answer phone when you want them to and dont phone back straight away.other than that they are a good hospital.

good luck

hayley


----------



## johannax (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Hayley,

Thankyou for your advice. I am Lucky that I work in London and travel into Victoria every day. It must be really hard when you live so far away. I had a miscarriage at 9 weeks and 7 weeks. I have had lots of test done and the only one that came back positive was my Tumour Necrosis Factor. I have just had a go of FET and test on Tuesday, I am now on steroids and aspirin but I do not hold out much hope for this go. I can not be lucky enough to get pregnant 3 times in a row. Trouble is even if I do get pregnant the worry is not over. I am trying to stay positive! Good luck for your future treatment, how do you feel about egg sharing?

Johannax


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Johanna

I just wanted to wish you well

I will leave you a link for the lister egg share girlies

They are a lovely bunch there

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103691.0

best wishes

Emxx


----------



## johannax (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks Em,

I will give that link a go.

All the best for the rest of your pregnancy. 

Johannax


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya just thought I'd share my views on the lister fertility clinic, i egg shared there had my cycle in April i think and thought at the time that the hospital was fantastic so helpfull really thoughtfull too. like the rest of the ladies have said they are a little slow at returning calls but all my calls were returned maybe not the same day but the next day the very latest, it is after all a very busy hospital. but as for my treatment it was A class egg collection day was great felt like I'd stayed at a hotel. i can not recommend the lister high enough, I'd go back again and again even though i live 2 hours away from the hospital and had to catch the train, but they have patients from all over the world going to them as they are so good. i was one of the lucky ladies who did get a BFP and so did my recipient but as i said if i had to do it all again the lister hospital would be my first choice. anyway good luck hope your dream comes true soon if you need anymore advice just give us a yell Allyson


----------

